# Ulcerative Esophagitis



## laruffin (May 10, 2013)

What is the correct ICD9 code for ulcerative esophagitis.  The physician documented marked esophagitis with some linear ulceration and final impression is ulcerative esophagitis.  The coder coded 530.10, and 530.20.  I am thinking of using 530.19.  Any suggestions???


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 13, 2013)

The index directs you to use 530.19.  I use this if the only dx is ulcerative esophagitis.  However, if the provider dictates in their op-note that there were ulcerations, and the path report states ulcerative esophagitis, I code both 530.19 and the 530.20.
Interested to see what others are doing.


----------

